# Angelschein: Online-Kurs und -prüfung (Bayern)



## BajuWahoo (26. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier, bislang lediglich Interessent und habe zum ersten und letzten Mal vor 25 Jahren eine Angelrute in der Hand gehabt. Seit einiger Zeit treibt mich aber nun der Wunsch um, doch ab und zu mein Glück in heimischen Gewässern zu versuchen.

Da ich aber wirklich sehr eingespannt bin, finde ich partout keinen Kurs in der Nähe, die hier auch nicht zuhauf stattfinden, die in meinen bestehenden Zeitplan passen.

Da bietet sich natürlich der coronabedingt eingeführte Online-Kurs an.

Mir fehlt aber der Durchblick, wie der Ablauf in Bayern nun aussieht.
Stimmt folgende Annahme:
- Online-Kurs (Theorie) ist in Bayern mittlerweile okay
- ein Praxistag muss aber in Präsenz stattfinden
- Online-Prüfung schaut so aus, dass man in ein Lokal/Einrichtung geht und sich dort an einen PC setzt und Fragen beantwortet

Ist das so korrekt?
Warum heißt es dann ONLINE-Prüfung, wenn ich dennoch vor Ort sein muss? Gerade der Prüfungsablauf in Bayern würde mich interessieren.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Mai 2021)

Hallo BajuWahoo ,

beim Online-Kurs ist auch Präsenz angesagt soweit ich richtig informiert bin. Es muss ja auch gewährleistet sein, dass man mindestens 30 Stunden absolviert hat, ansonsten erfolgt keine Zulassung zur Prüfung.
Online Prüfung heisst, dass man die Prüfung an einem PC macht und zwar unter Aufsicht. Wäre dies nicht der Fall könnte ja da geschummelt werden. Vorher wird die Identität durch Ausweisleistung festgestellt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## BajuWahoo (26. Mai 2021)

Danke für die Antwort. 

Ich möchte mich weder um Theorie noch um Praxis drücken. Bei bislang kaum Kontakt zur Fischerei ist das durchaus sinnvoll. 

Mir war nur nicht klar, warum überall von Online Prüfung geredet wird und wie toll das doch sei. Einzigen Vorteil sehe ich in der automatischen Korrektur. Ansonsten weiß ich nicht, warum das so betont wird. Ist mir als Prüfling doch egal, ob ich meine Kreuze am PC oder auf dem Papier mache...


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Mai 2021)

BajuWahoo schrieb:


> Mir war nur nicht klar, warum überall von Online Prüfung geredet wird und wie toll das doch sei. Einzigen Vorteil sehe ich in der automatischen Korrektur. Ansonsten weiß ich nicht, warum das so betont wird. Ist mir als Prüfling doch egal, ob ich meine Kreuze am PC oder auf dem Papier mache...


Hallo,

es gab schon einen großen Unterschied von den früheren Prüfungen hin zur Online Prüfung.
Früher war die Fischerprüfung nur einmal im Jahr und zwar bayernweit immer am ersten Samstag im März. Konnte man da nicht oder ist durchgefallen dann war der nächste Termin eben erst im nächsten Jahr. Vor so rund 12 Jahren wurde dann eine Nachprüfung für Durchgefallene oder welche am Haupttermin nicht konnten, etwa ein viertel Jahr später eingeführt. 
Seit der Online Prüfung gibt es jetzt eben mehrere Termine über das Jahr verteilt, das ist der Unterschied und ist schon ein großer Vorteil gegenüber nur einer einzigen Prüfung im Jahr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

